# Cannabis tea



## red phoenix (Sep 20, 2007)

i asked this in another forum but has anyone tried making tea using cannabis and if you have how did it turn out


----------



## eclipsepers0n (Oct 15, 2007)

cannabis tea =amazing.. it gives you the same effects as smoking but without the coughing and what not.. it take about an 1 hour to effect.. then your gone..


----------



## iToke (Oct 15, 2007)

eclipsepers0n said:


> cannabis tea =amazing.. it gives you the same effects as smoking but without the coughing and what not.. it take about an 1 hour to effect.. then your gone..



can you post your recipe?


----------



## eclipsepers0n (Oct 15, 2007)

look up bhang recipes under yahoo.. make it with water, milk, and honey

so i made the marijuana tea... amazing... 2 cups water.. pour water over the marijuana leaves ... strain leaves... with a mortar grind the leaves with 1/2cup warm milk... it will turn into a green liquid... strain into hot water that has been brewed with marijuana leaves... add honey.. and you are good to go... you dont feel it until 1 hour afterwards.. then man you a pretty high.. without the coughing


----------



## tckfui (Oct 15, 2007)

I made some cannabis tea.. with leaves... probably not the right way... it tasted pretty good. but had an odd after taste. and gind of left a scrachy fealling in my throat, and I got alittle buz...


----------



## sk3tch3 (Oct 15, 2007)

i read the other thread and made some with almost an 8th of shiva shanti, i steepd for almost a half hour and drank almost the hole thang after straining it. this was around 11.30. i went to sleep around 12 and woke up about about 7.20. no problems, but then again i consume copious amounts of ganja


----------



## Dr Stoned, MD (Oct 17, 2007)

Another note on the recipe: use whole milk.

THC if fat soluble, so the higher the milk fat content, the higher you'll get. In fact, the more fat you can get into your "tea", the better.

Another idea is to bake brownies, cookies or another tasty treat and drink tea with your "snack". Slowly brown the finely manicured cannibis in the oil required to make any baked good, strain out the plant materal, and use the oil (butter-flavored Crisco does well) as directed by the recipe.

Lecithin can also absorb the THC and would be a good addition to any marijuana "tea" you might make.

It is a long-standing tradition in some parts of India, Pakistan and the Middle East to offer guests a marijuana beverage much the way Americans offer guest a "drink" (beer, cocktail, etc.). Bhang, made with milk, honey, and other ingredients, is highly regarded by Sihks and others in the region as alcohol use is forbidden by the Muslem faith.

So, remember - after you Google "bhang recipe ingredients", skip over the 2% and purchase whole milk. That way, you'll get a much better bhang for your buck...

Dr Stoned, MD
(stands for Manic-Depressive)


----------



## tckfui (Oct 17, 2007)

isn't lycothine a vitamin supplement sold with all the vitamines and herbs in pharmasies? and also found in cigerettes?


----------



## Dr Stoned, MD (Oct 18, 2007)

I said lecithin. And did you mean lycopine? Tomatos are rich in this compound and, yes, it can be found where dietary supplements are sold.

As for cigarettes, they put a LOT of crap in that there t'bakky. Anyone who'd smoke them has to be wacky.

Dr Stoned, MD
(an honorary title for an honorable guy)


----------



## HeadAche1 (Oct 22, 2007)

some honey and abit of sugar


----------



## sk3tch3 (Oct 23, 2007)

howa bhang with mushrooms


----------



## jesus3 (Oct 24, 2007)

long time ago me and some friends make milk tea with cannabis.just put lots of leaves in milk and boil on slow fire half hour or more,when milk with leaves is not hot anymore press all milk out of leaves useing coffee filter.taste isbut high is.after one cup of this tea i cant walk and speek two hours,and i see&hear all sounds around me in 3D.scary stuff.i never do this again.(never sey never)


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Feb 20, 2008)

u guys should take 3 cups of water put on a high boil then add about two ounces of trimmings and or shake weed huigh boil 10 minutes then simmer for 30 shit will blow ur fucking mind and it help if u freeze it then grind it to a dust then boiler her up strain threw a coffe filter and enjoy use honey and lemon and ull be in heaven


----------



## earthqueen (Mar 1, 2008)

I made some chair cannabis tea and i followed the online recipie. i used about a gram in 1 cup of hot water, about a tea spoon of cocoa, poured a bit of milk in and added a spinkle of cinnamon. 

A. Is that strong enough?
B. How long will it be until it take effect?


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Mar 2, 2008)

probly 30 minutes to an hour and id go with more but be carfuk if u never eating before effects are alot stronger than smoking


----------



## red phoenix (Mar 19, 2008)

ty for all the help just sitting here playing a 2 sided Halo Action Clix by myself with a pipe and lighter next to me and i plan to try out the recipes


----------



## farway (Mar 21, 2008)

I used to make weed tea all the time, but haven't done it for a while. Here's my recipe for a one person serving...

1 cup water
same amount of weed you'd roll in a joint
1/2 cup milk

boil the water with the weed for 10 minutes. add milk and boil another 10 mins. strain, drink, enjoy. it can take up to an hour to take effect, and depending on how much weed you use, it can last up to 6 or 8 hours.

It's also really good if you throw some hot chocolate mix in there while it's boiling, kinda like earthqueen's cocoa idea.


----------



## OakRollsSlow (Mar 22, 2008)

farway said:


> I used to make weed tea all the time, but haven't done it for a while. Here's my recipe for a one person serving...
> 
> 1 cup water
> same amount of weed you'd roll in a joint
> ...


i think im going to try this in a little bit.


----------



## farway (Mar 22, 2008)

after you try it post your thoughts...


----------



## Wretched420 (Mar 29, 2008)

bhang haha some green dragon sounds good too


----------



## bigbossGF (Apr 1, 2008)

farway said:


> I used to make weed tea all the time, but haven't done it for a while. Here's my recipe for a one person serving...
> 
> 1 cup water
> same amount of weed you'd roll in a joint
> ...


Bomb I'm going to grab a g and try this right now, thanks


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 3, 2008)

how much is enough to get me high but i can still concentrate?


----------



## bigbossGF (Apr 4, 2008)

1g looks like it would do it


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Apr 4, 2008)

I made cannabis tea for the first time yesterday and it was delicious. Knocked me out. I had to take a nap at 6:30 p.m.


----------



## pancake623 (Apr 6, 2008)

this is a good idea. I have a male plant and im going to cut it up and make a lot of this tea.. its still pretty dank lookin even tho its male. thanks for the recipe


----------



## petejonson (Apr 6, 2008)

soak your weed in a shot of alcohol first(i prefer moonshine) then add to a glass of chamomile tea

deffinately not for the weak


----------



## Juntistik (Apr 8, 2008)

water and milk sounds like it would be a really weird consistency when mixed..

anyone use just milk rather than milk and water, since thc cant stick to water molecules anyway?


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 8, 2008)

you don't need that much milk and I mix my weed with mint tea it's a nice mint tea flavor with cannabis after taste very tasty


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Apr 8, 2008)

doctorRobert said:


> you don't need that much milk and I mix my weed with mint tea it's a nice mint tea flavor with cannabis after taste very tasty


That's a good combination. I found the steeped and strained cannabis leaves alone, with a bit of sugar, tasted excellent.


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 8, 2008)

yeah I have my regular mint tea with some sweetener so it makes sense to put it aith cannabis tea making som tomorrow


----------



## coolman1a (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey guys this is my plan, please tell me if theres somthing wrong or if I need to fix somthing to make it better:

1: 1 cup of 2% milk and about a gram of good mids
2: Boil the milk and bud for 30 min
3: Strain and leave at room temperature or cool in the fridge for the next day(THC will still be active if I cool the tea right?)

----Also with just a gram of bud is it gonna smell too much or will a little lysol take care of it?
Thanks


----------



## coolman1a (Apr 11, 2008)

Can anybody please tell me if this will work?


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 11, 2008)

i'm not sure about storing it but if you want it imediatly boil it for 30 min to 45 min let cool then drink up


----------



## coolman1a (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks, im really curious if i could somehow make a bunch of these at once and then store so I could have throughout the week, also do i really need water or will the recipie above work, you know with just milk?


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 11, 2008)

you could make weed hot chocolate, the shit


----------



## coolman1a (Apr 11, 2008)

Yea, how do you make it? sound really good


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 11, 2008)

pretty much same as tea I would get a tea bag empty it fill it with weed then drop it in wile boiling your hot chocolate


----------



## coolman1a (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks i gota try this soon!


----------



## LizardKing4200 (Apr 22, 2008)

I havent tried making tea- but i would imagine that the best way would make it as you would butter + xcept use cream (highest fat content) Grind up say a gram or so and put it in a pot with the cream, and simmer it on low (make sure you dont burn that shit) for say a good 20 min or longer, then pour the cream in some kind of tea .


----------



## To0 Much Dr0 (Apr 22, 2008)

OakRollsSlow said:


> i think im going to try this in a little bit.


im already trying it its brewing nowabout a g of orange kush in one cup water


im gunna let it steep overnight and drink it at schoool tomorrow morning


----------



## To0 Much Dr0 (Apr 23, 2008)

i starting brewing this tea like 24 hours ago and i drank it at like 8 and im still not feelin anything

i used 2 cups of whole milk and a gram of orange kush and some sugar and some cocoa powder any thoughts on if it will just tke longer or if i just wasted a gram of orang kush


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 23, 2008)

the high is pretry mellow from what i've experienced it may take a while to kick in tho


----------



## Joker52 (Apr 23, 2008)

that would probably taste horrible. Because to get enough thc to get high, you are using so much bud, and alot of green tastes really horrible.


----------



## eclipsepers0n (Apr 23, 2008)

To0 Much Dr0 said:


> im already trying it its brewing nowabout a g of orange kush in one cup water
> 
> 
> im gunna let it steep overnight and drink it at schoool tomorrow morning


 
well... next time brew your weed in milk... just use milk.. mash up the bud in the milk... then strain.. then you should be set... i used like maybe half an ounce of leaves from my plant and i felt a high feeling for a day straight, and felt very out of it until day 3... but ya 1 gram for 2 cups, keep the bud brewing longer in MILK.. then mash then strain..


----------



## Jobeyk (Dec 15, 2008)

hey this might be a stupid question but if i want to make tea from trimmings from my plant do i need to dry them first or what?


----------



## jakeyy (Oct 19, 2010)

no you dont dry them think about it??


----------



## Brimi (Oct 19, 2010)

Jobeyk said:


> hey this might be a stupid question but if i want to make tea from trimmings from my plant do i need to dry them first or what?


I think you dry them crisp before making the tea. Put them in the oven @ 100C for a while untill crisp enough to make into powder with your hands. Boil in full milk on low for an hour or so.


----------



## Brimi (Oct 19, 2010)

jakeyy said:


> no you dont dry them think about it??


Why not dry the weed??


----------



## eclipsepers0n (Oct 20, 2010)

you dont dry it because the leaves are just like another tea leaf (if your making tea that is).... drying is for smoking.. you cant smoke wet bud, can you?? and the leaves are going into a liquid anyways!!!

and you guys are crazy brewing your tea for an hour... just boil some water put some bud in there add some lipton loose leaf tea leaves or dip in a tea bag... add milk boil for 15 minutes strain... if you know how to make chai same way just add bud!! you should be set...there will be a very distinct taste!


"think about it"


----------



## Brimi (Oct 24, 2010)

eclipsepers0n said:


> you dont dry it because the leaves are just like another tea leaf (if your making tea that is).... drying is for smoking.. you cant smoke wet bud, can you?? and the leaves are going into a liquid anyways!!!
> 
> and you guys are crazy brewing your tea for an hour... just boil some water put some bud in there add some lipton loose leaf tea leaves or dip in a tea bag... add milk boil for 15 minutes strain... if you know how to make chai same way just add bud!! you should be set...there will be a very distinct taste!"think about it"


You will at least need some fat in the tea ... if you want it to be psychoactive though ;O)) - Also i believe that the weed needs drying for our body to metabolize the THC. Is your lipton tea wet by the way? When i was a young sprout on this i did, what you suggest and you don't get much potency with that recipe! If you want to do it like that then it's really just to get some weed-tasting tea with no or little potency. - just what i think.


----------



## _.baleigh._ (Dec 9, 2016)

Grind up a fair amount of bud next mix it with Crisco then cut open a tea bag and pour about all but 1/4 out and add the mix of bud and Crisco to the tea bag and roll up the end so none of the mixture comes out then add the bag to 2 cups of water and bring to a boil finally steep for thirty minutes add sugar, lemon, or honey if you would like and enjoy


----------

